# My Only Quartz



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Hello all...new to the forum.This is my only quartz watch at the moment


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Not a bad one at that! I've only one quartz and that's a 90's Tag F1 chrono I've had from new. Keeps fantastic time and looks great after a service from Tag a few years ago.

Also Welcome :rltb:


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice one jbw, I see that one has the Fosset locator beacon 

welcome to :rltb:


----------

